# Best Place to fish for Pike and Musky around Minot



## slbitton

Where are the best places around Minot to fish for pike and musky? New to the area and am looking forward to fishing this spring and summer.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

There are lots of good places around to fish for Pike. The river has produced some big fish in past years and also Buffalo Lodge over by Granville can get good for some pike. Almost any lake around has some pike in it.


----------



## slbitton

Which river? What is the best bait / lure to use for the spring and summer?


----------



## pikehunter

The Mouse river, which runs thru the middle of town, has produced lots of nice early spring and summer pike.

In the early spring fish just below the spillways where the ice has melted away . Lay a smelt on the bottom on a #1 treble hook, and you are sure to get a few nice pike.

In the summer fish the spillways in town with a spoon or spinner. I have found that pounded silver, brass or copper work best. ( I caught an 8 pound walleye on a pounded brass spoon while fishing for pike in the Mouse River!)

Pikehunter's Gear:

Rod: RhinoRod - 6' medium action
Reel: Abu-Garcia - spinning reel
Line: Berkley XT - 10# mono
(Dont forget to use a steel leader!)

Hope this helps

Good Luck,
Pikehunter


----------



## slbitton

Thanks for the info. Will try that! Also, I am buying a boat and want to try the lakes around Minot.


----------



## Fossilman

Also try hitting Mouse River Park and head further north to Antler,we have a creek full of Pike.
Last summer the average was around 8 to 12 pounds............I caught a 19 pound @ 39 inches, Nothern Pike out of there last spring.........Its getting mounted as we speak.............
The biggest one pulled out of there so far..........


----------



## slbitton

What should I use in early spring at Mouse River Park (smelt) or something else? Do you just follow the creek up from the park and fish it in the deeper holes?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is another link that will give you an idea as to which waters are stocked for pike:

http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/stockinglist.html

ND is primarily full of walleye fishermen so there are tons of sweet pike lakes.

Good luck


----------



## Fossilman

Pike love the shallows too................. :wink:


----------



## jamesavp

I fish for pike sometimes and have done very well at lake darling with spoons in the spring and trolling during the summer. Some other good pike lakes I have seen are lake metigoshi ( catch them 8 or 9 an hour) but they are all around 5 lb range. The big ones i have seen are caught in lake darling with smelt. I like to put smelt on one rod and throw a rattle trap on the other. Lake darling is very close to minot


----------

